# Blackmagic H264 USB video recorder/MacbookPro question



## johanvelthuis (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm looking for a video capture device to display live video in a VJ Application.

Most of the devices I tested have a too high latency between incoming video and outputting to the screen.

If anyone owns the combination of a Blackmagic H264 USB and a Macbook Pro then I have two questions
1. Is it possible to record live video from Quicktime Player, that means are you able to select the device as an input in Quicktime.
2. How much latency is there between for instance clapping your hands in front of a camera connected to when you see the clap on your macbook monitor? (In frames or milliseconds).

Thanks very much

Johan Velthuis


----------



## Kingcaffeine (Dec 12, 2011)

Not sure about that specific setup, but anything that uses h264 is going to cause latency. I'd guess 6-10 frames but I don't know for sure. I use an interface called XLR8 and I can use any camera I like with different compression scenarios. You can always experiment but it'll depend on the camera at that point. I'm guessing it'll depend on which VJ software you're using as well....which is...?


----------

